# Shopping: 3 HP & up routers ? which one?



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Any site that does a comparison, ratings, reviews so a guy knows which one(s) are the best overall?

Looking for one to put in my router table & leave it there. (just shopping for now)

Bosch 1619EVS 3-1/4 HP EVS Plunge Router	$308.99 - Toolsforless
Bosch 1619EVS 3-1/4 HP EVP Plunge Router	$317.22 - lumberSurplus.com
Bosch 1619EVS 15 Amp 3-1/4 HP Variable Speed ...	$276.44 - Amazon.com

TRITON 3-1/4 HP Router Model TRA001
SALE $199.99
Save $30 Now Through January 31, 2009

Hitachi M12-volts 3-1/4-Horsepower Electronic Variable Speed 1/2-inch Plunge Router
1 used & new available from $350.00

Porter-Cable 7519 Speedmatic 3-1/4 HP Router
(2 customer reviews)
Price:	$319.95

Makita 3612 3 1/4 Hp Plunge Router	$229

Milwaukee 5625-20 3 1/2 HP Fixed Base Router w/ above table adj.	$299

DeWalt DW625 3 Hp Variable Speed Plunge Router	$259

Just some I found. http://toolseeker.com/PowerTools/Router.htm


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

One place you may want to check out is Heavydutytools.com they have some great specials from time to time and Mark is a great guy to deal with.

I got the Milwaukee 5625-20 a few months back from HDT for under $200 shipped and its been a great router so far...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

How about a DeWalt 625, 3 HP 15 amp, for 178.00 plus 9.99 shipping.

You will not find a better deal than that. It may not be as fancy but it as powerful as the Bosch and the Milwaukee unit, I have all three. It is a refurbished to new unit with regular DeWalt warranty:

http://www.toolking.com/dewalt_dw625r.aspx


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

hi bogydave,i don't know about a 3h.p. but i do have the triton 2 1/4 h.p. and am very happy with it. and triton has the 31/4 h.p. woodcraft has either of these for 199.99 the 21/4 reg price is 219.99 and the 31/4 reg price is229.99.hope this can help you .


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Dave, I have the Hitachi M12V2. Bought just to put in the table. and thats where it stays. It's set up to easily remove and replace the springs, and it works great. Controls are easy to reach and I bent the wrench so I never take it out of the table. I checked the fine print at Amazon and there free shipping includes Alaska.

http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-M12V2...ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1233209634&sr=1-3


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Just looked on amazon, Hitachi M12v2
Is it a soft start? 
Free shipping to Alaska, amazing.'
$161.71 total.
Has a couple of bad review but most were good.
Hard to push the "place order button" just yet.
Sounds like an OK deal. thinking *****
Prices keep going down on almost all I looked at. Makes me wonder if I wait, cheaper next month. I don't need it today.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

If you going to pay that much take a hard look at the Triton 

http://www.amazon.com/Triton-TRA001...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1233214056&sr=1-2

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=TRC001

sommerfeld tools 210.oo with free shipping 
===





Bogydave said:


> Just looked on amazon, Hitachi M12v2
> Is it a soft start?
> Free shipping to Alaska, amazing.'
> $161.71 total.
> ...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

It is nice when you don't need to get one today, I find that I get a better deal because you can just wait until it comes by. BTW I looked at your workbench last night, was too tired to post, Dave you really have the touch to make things. I just have to say outstanding work.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Yea Jerry
I keep watching craigs list also, just no 3hp ones that I've found.
When I do buy, I at least have it narrowed down to triton, hatachi or bosh for now.

Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Wood magazine did comparison testing on all the big routers and with valid test parameters. If you want the largest opening then you want the Bosch 1619EVS, If you want the greatest plunge depth then you want the Bosch... the list goes on. This is not to say the other routers are not high quality units, I am sure any would be a welcome addition.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I wish I had been a forum member before I bought my PC7518 (motor only). But, I've been happy with it.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

There is nothing at all wrong with that 7518! It is an industry standard and has proved itself. In 10 years we will know more about the current Bosch iteration. The Bosch is not cheap either, the 7518 you can get a deal on, they do not move much on the Bosch price yet.

The Bosch is a sweet unit but do not regret what you got it is nice too.

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-1619EVS...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1233421821&sr=1-2

The above is a great price for the Bosch the best I have seen

What I do not get is why some reviewers say it is only good in a table. To me this is a great hand held unit and if you want it for a table I think there are a bunch of other routers. For me this Bosch stays out of the table and it is great.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Mike
Thanks for the info.

Thanks Nick.

Got it narrowed to about 3 choices.
Will post when I finally hit the "order" button. Hoping free shipping to Alaska holds on.


----------

